
Ask HN: What cryptocurrencies are worthwhile to invest into in 2018? - arialeks
I do realize it&#x27;s hard to tell for these type of things. But let&#x27;s say you got 1000$ to invest on cryptocurrencies, which ones would you choose? Would you use everything up, on one currency or divide it up onto many?
======
airbreather
I would think best to split up amongst a few at least, I like to aim for coins
with a definite real world use, and avoid POW coins as I think their days are
numbered.

Hard not to like Stellar Lumens with the IBM connection, working tech and real
world use already happening.

Universa issues today, it seems they aim to take on Mastercard and Visa, if
true worth a punt in my opinion.

TEL aims to internationalise the MPesa branchless banking system which works
via mobile phone - there are 1.5B bank accounts and 5B phones in the world,
the gap is the potential.

Disclaimer: I have been wrong many times before.

------
celticninja
if you are going to invest $1000 then diversify across a bunch of coins in
which you understand (or can pretend to understand) the technology and
potential use cases. Then after purchasing and storing them securely forget
about them and set yourself a reminder to check them in November.

------
matchmike1313
If you want to make a "mutual fund" so to speak I would suggest looking at the
top 25 by market cap and investing some in each one. Keep in mind the top 25
by cap will change every so often so I would check back every month and re-
allocate.

